# good stock motor?



## tc3er (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello,

I wanna get a new motor for my tc3 and i will continue to race stock.

Can you guys give any suggestions for a good stock motor?

Thanks

I was looking at the Reedy MVP, an EPIC Binary, Monster Horsepower Stock(trinity)...or something else?


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

I depends on your track size. The Monster is a good overall motor, Binary or Roar stock have more rpm for a faster track that you dont have to slow down much. I race offroad so someone that races Tc might have a better idea.


----------



## tc3er (Mar 10, 2005)

i need to slow down, but it seems that my motor doesn't accelerate as fast as i'd like it too,

so can anyone else who races onroad carpet help plz?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

try a smaller pinion gear. That will slow down top end buy give you more acceleration.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

putnam propulsion has the best motors


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

why pay 45+ for a putnam, when you can buy the same motor from trinity direct for about 30... buy a good set of brushes,, and go... you dont need to pay 10-15 dollars extra for a sticker and one run brushes... i cant belive the price of all the new stock motors.. every month they seem to go up a buck.. thats why i run team one stuff.. good motors for around 35 buck built to go...no this isnt a plug, but price wise it a deal..


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Just get a good 'ol Trinity Monster Pro (Not just a Monster) and a smaller pinion and start passing people. Always take good notes so you know if you are improving through your changes. Whatever you do, don't by a [email protected]$m MVP!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Putnam and others will tweak the motor for you, which can actualy be worth the price they charge... 

Buying direct from Trinity/EPIC will give you a motor that may or may not run very well. Yes you can do the tweaking yourself, but it does take a little practice and there will be a few that just don't run very well no mater what you do to them, or sometimes because of what you do to them.

MVPs can run OK... and well he did say he wanted to slow down...  I personaly wouldn't run one unless I had to.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

your paying 45$ for a putnam stock motor? lol


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

*Burbs:* You are mistaken. You cannot purchase the same motor from Trinity as you can from us. Since I used to be Trinity's motor man, I know first hand on what is done there versus what is done here.

Our blueprinting process *far exceeds* applying a sticker, as anyone who has ever tried our products can attest to...hence the reason we've TQ'd the Snowbirds in stock, Won the Snowbirds the last 3 years, as well as winning Cleveland and TQ'ing and Winning the On Road Nats this past weekend.  

Some racers would rather pay an additional 5 or 10 bucks for a fully blueprinted and dyno tuned motor that is race ready out of the package. Since not every racer owns an armature balancer, as well as a magnetizer, dyno, etc; then they cannot purchase a generic motor and perform the same blueprinting process that we perform here. Furthermore, since the majority of the other motor companies do not own all of this equipment either, much less have their own proprietary brush compounds as we do, I can safely say that they cannot even perform the same blueprinting process that we utilize. 

As far as your comments regarding one-run brushes, again, you are obviously mistaken. If you cannot get more than one run out of our brushes, or any other companies brush for that matter, feel free to contact me during business hours at the shop and I will help you determine what you are doing wrong, (set up, gearing, etc.) 

Regards,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

Todd, I have never tried your motors but always heard good things about them. I was asking the guy I get my motors from what kind of brushes to run in a stock motor for a big offroad race coming up. He sells your brushes but didn't recommend them because it was to much amp draw. this is what he said.The (Roar stock) is not a good motor for off road... They build such high amp draw in the stop and start type of racing. The best is the Binary or Monster. 



As for brushes… Putnam’s are not the brush to use in off road either as they create a high amp draw also and are very hard on the comm. In oval racing we build motors with Putnam’s almost every run. 

 Do you agree? Wich motor do you like for stock offroad? Track has very good traction, 100x 60 indoor black dirt. We are running both buggy and truck.
Thanks, Rex


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Rex,

In any stock application, you need the most horsepower, (watts) you can get. He was correct on the motor choice, (Monster is the preferred Off Road Stock) but is mistaken regarding brushes and amp draw. Heck, we won the ROAR Stock Offroad Nats last year... 

Call me at the shop and I'll steer you in the right direction.

Hope this helps,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Whatever you get, get something from a tuner. I've got two tuned monster stock motors from Birdman and one monster stock pro straight from birdman, and the two birdman motors outperform the one straight from the factory. You have a much better chance of getting a dud (and by that I mean a poorly performing motor, not a dead motor) from the factory than from a tuner. 

I like the monster stock for all applications personally. I use it in both TC and 2wd buggy.


----------

